# Center Parc Sandur



## anfänger09 (7. September 2014)

Hallo Leute , ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen !!!

Ich fahre in 2 Wochen zum Center Parc Sandur !!!
Habe gehört das man da auf Hecht und Zander ganz gut angeln kann !!!
Bin jetzt heute mal da gewesen um die Lage vom Haus zu checken und bin jetzt etwas skeptisch geworden ! Da sind nämlich immer so einbuchtungen wo das Wasser recht flach aussieht , und da mitten drin steht das Ferienhaus !!! Meint ihr das die Hechte zu der Jahreszeit in diese flachen buchten ziehen ? Und wie ist das wohl mit anderen Fischarten , z.b. Karpfen oder Aal ? 
Bin noch ziemlicher Anfänger was das Angeln angeht und wäre über jeden Tipp dankbar !!!

Danke 
Gruß Gerd


----------



## anfänger09 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Center Parc Sandur*

Kann mir niemand helfen


----------



## Bronco84 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Center Parc Sandur*

Hi. War selber letztes jahr dort und wir haben an Weißfisch bombastisch gefangen. Am letzten tag haben wir uns für 2 Stunde ein so genantes fluisterboot ( boot mit e motor. )geliehen und sind damit auf raubfisch gegangen. Waren nur 2 stunden draussen und konnten einen schönen hecht fangen. In den kleinen ganz flachen Buchten ist eher weniger mit Großfisch.  Die Boote gibts da beim market Dome.  Gruß bronco


----------



## schlusenbacher (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Center Parc Sandur*

hallo allerseits |wavey:,
bin durch zufall hier auf diese seite gestossen und hätte bzgl. center parc sandur eine frage...denn ich bin im kommenden juli dort....mit der familie.....will aber auch ein wenig angeln (habe auch einen deutschen angelschein)...einige nützliche infos konnte ich soweit schon sammeln. was ich jedoch sicher wissen müsste ist:....wie ist das mit der angellizenz im park ? brauche ich, wenn ich nur im park angele überhaupt eine, wenn ja, wo bekomme ich die ?....etc....auch wenn (wie bei vielen) jeder fisch bei mir wieder ins gewässer kommt....will man ja ggf. nicht gegen das gesetz verstossen. #d
ich wäre echt dankbar, wenn mich jemand aufklären könnte.

lg schlusi #h


----------



## Bronco84 (29. Februar 2016)

Hi schlusi. 

Den deutschen Angelschein kannst du zuhause lassen , denn dieser ist in nl eh nicht nützlich. ;-). 

An dem See im Park sandur brauchst du den vispas da das kein reines parkgewässer ist wie in anderen Center Parks. 
Diesen kannst du sogar vorab im Internet bestellen bei einem Niederländischen angelverein deiner Wahl. Du wirst in nl immer automatisch Mitglied in einem Verein ,anders bekommst du keinen  Vispas. Achte nur darauf das du bei vielen Vereinen mittlerweile schriftlich kündigen musst 3 Monate vor Jahres Ende. sonst verlängert sich die Mitgliedschaft immer automatisch. 
Angelerlaunis : https://www.vispas.nl ( schau am besten nach einem Verein in der Nähe )

Infos : http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de


Falls noch Fragen sind immer raus damit. 
Viele Grüße Bronco


----------



## schlusenbacher (1. März 2016)

*AW: Center Parc Sandur*

vielen dank Bronco84 für deine schnelle rückmeldung bzw. deine tips.#6#6#6
ich bin mir zwar noch nicht sicher wie genau ich das händeln werde mit dem vispas, ob hier zu hause über einen angelladen oder doch bei ankunft in holland bei einem angelshop in der nähe vom parc sandur. kostentechnisch wirds wohl in holland direkt etwas günstiger sein, weil der angelladen hier bei mir wird sicherlich auch was haben wollen für die ganze arbeit (porto etc.)...naja hätte aber den vorteil, dass ich dann schon alles vor dem urlaub hätte und mich sofort ans wasser stürzen könnte. :vik:#a
sicherheitshalber habe ich doch noch eine frage. beim vispas darf ich ja mit 2 ruten angeln. ich selbst habe aber 3 ruten mit denen ich auch angeln möchte. d. h. ich müsste dann auch für meinen sohn (11 jahre) (er wird auch angeln, jedoch nur mit einer rute! und nur mit kunstköder, nicht auf grund oder so) einen jeugdvispas besorgen. somit können wir beiden dann insgesamt mit 4 ruten angeln und mit allen ködern. sehe ich das richtig oder gibt es noch eine andere lösung für unser "problemchen" ?|kopfkrat

...und danke nochmal für dein angebot für weitere fragen.

lg schlusi


----------



## Bronco84 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Center Parc Sandur*

Nabend nochmals ;-). 

Wo du deinen vispas kaufst ist letztendlich egal da sandur ein öffentliches Gewässer ist.  Ich dachte nur falls du sowieso In der Nähe zu nl wohnst und der vispas ja bis 31.12 jeden Jahres gültig ist das du eventuell nochmal so zum angeln rüber fährst. Da wäre es natürlich besser den wohnOrtsnahen vereinen angeschlossen zu sein wegen den Gewässern die nur von Vereins Mitgliedern beangelt werden dürfen. . 
Zum Thema 4 Ruten. 
Das geht so wie du das vorhast schon ( nicht ganz legal. ) aber achte darauf das dein sohnemann nicht weit von dir weg ist. Bei einer Kontrolle legt man dir sonst zur Last du hättest mit drei Ruten geangelt. Denn einfach 3 Ruten im Wasser haben und der Junior ist 300 Meter weiter Blinkern könnte schnell mal teuer werden da du im Endeffekt nur mit 2 Ruten angeln darfst. Sprich, auch wenn dein Sohn mit zwei Ruten Fischen darf und er nur eine benutzt darfst Du trotzdem nicht mit mehr als zwei Ruten angeln. 

Hoffe ich konnte es einigermaßen verständlich erklären. 
Viel Spaß euch Gruß , Bronco


----------



## HAPE-1909 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Center Parc Sandur*

Alternativ kannst du dir aber auch noch einen Dreirutenschein über die HP vom Verband kaufen. Dieser kostet aber - ich meine - 25 Euro extra.
Hier muss das Gewässer aber auch wieder für 3 Ruten freigegeben sein.


----------



## schlusenbacher (2. März 2016)

*AW: Center Parc Sandur*

huhu #h

bronco...nee nee, ich komme ausm ruhrpott....sind ca. 200 km zum parc....da bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob ich dann noch mehrere male in der gegend angeln werde....egal, ich brauche es jetzt primär im juli....für den urlaub....das soll dann erst mal reichen....
...nicht ganz legal........ja, das dachte ich mir schon....nur kenne ich (mittlerweile) das angelverhalten meines sohnes....wie schon gesagt....grundangeln macht der nicht...ist ihm zu langweilig....am wasser zu chillen....geduldig zu sein....der braucht action....somit wird er, wenn dann nur blinkern.....und ich gehe davon aus, dass wir das alles von dem vorgarten unserer behausung tun werden.....also alles in unmittelbarer nähe voneinander...
wird schon so aussehen, als wenn jeder mit max. 2 ruten angelt....obwohl ich 2 ruten auf grund auswerfe....mein sohn blinkert und ich kümmere mich quasi um die 2te rute (auf grund) meines sohnes |supergri
alternativ kann ich mir auch vorstellen, dass wir auch mal andere erlaubte stellen aufsuchen...da aber ist bei uns beiden nur blinkern angesagt....

hape...danke für den tip.....du hast recht....wäre wohl am sichersten.......jedoch wie beschrieben, sollten wir gemeinsam mit nicht mehr als 4 ruten (auch wenn nicht 2+2, sondern eigentlich 3+1) uns zumindest optisch im erlaubten rahmen bewegen.

lg schlusi


----------



## Bronco84 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Center Parc Sandur*

Dann wünsche ich euch viel Spaß und dicke Fänge.


----------



## schlusenbacher (2. März 2016)

*AW: Center Parc Sandur*

vielen dank....werden wir (hoffentlich) haben |wavey:


----------



## Minimutze (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Center Parc Sandur*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
wir fahren dieses Jahr vom 22.07. bis 29.07 wieder nach Sandur.
Angelschein erforderlich und zu erwerben in Emmen selbst. Direkte Adresse für das Navi ist die Verlengde Spoorstraat.
Das ist ein Angelsportgeschäft,dort gibt es den Vispas.

Wir beziehen wie immer das Haus 396 mit eigenem Zugang zum Wasser mit Boot.
Es ist direkt am grooten Rietplas .

Fischreich würde ich jetzt nicht behaupten,Biss ist immer zwischendurch und nen Fang hat man auch mal....
Mein Sohn fing dort seinen ersten Zander , mit Kindern ist es dort wundervoll,wenn sie auch das Fischen lieben.


----------



## l00kus (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Center Parc Sandur*

Viel Spaß  Hier mein Angelbericht zum Urlaub im Park. Falls du noch Infos brauchst, immer her damit. 

Auf der Facebook-Seite des Parkes wurde heute ein Fotos eines schönen Schuppis veröffentlicht, welcher zwei Häuser weiter gefangen wurde. Dort, d.h. ca. 30 Meter weiter auf den See raus, beginnt die tiefste Stelle mit 8-11 Metern.

Grüße ...


----------



## motorradbeaky (27. September 2017)

*AW: Center Parc Sandur*

Moin,
bin gerade im Center Parc Sandur und habe mich noch einmal vergewissert:

Laut Rezeption ist das Angeln im Center Parc frei !!! Es wird kein VisPas, so die Auskunft, benötigt.

Aufgepasst: *IM* Parc. *Nicht *auf den gegenüberliegenden Ufern.

Ich habe nach 3 Tagen Feedern und 6 Tagen Anfütterung noch nichts am 12er gehabt.

Die Auskunft oben ist natütlich von meiner Seite her nichts rechtsverbindlich, wie auch...?!
Die gleiche Info habe ich auch letztes Jahr erhalten.


----------

